# Looking for German song with the following lyrics



## peachydragon (Oct 2, 2014)

There is a song I used to sing that I wish to look at again but I have lost the music
and the title.

I still remember the lyrics but there seems to be more than one version of this song.

Lyrics: 
Ich ging unter Erlen am kühligen Bach,
Und dachte wohl manchem und manchem wohl nach:
Es war mir im Herzen so leicht und so wohl;
Doch wurden von Thränen die Augen mir voll.

The one I am looking for is not the one entitled "lied".
The version I remember is also a waltz but is much more sensitive
and most likely in a minor key.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## peachydragon (Oct 2, 2014)

adding this so I can be notified when replies are posted.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What is happing when you put the text in your google?

I did it twice and always "the lied" comes up.
Your sure you remembering well?


----------



## peachydragon (Oct 2, 2014)

Pugg said:


> What is happing when you put the text in your google?
> 
> I did it twice and always "the lied" comes up.
> Your sure you remembering well?


Yes I can still sing the whole melody. 

I thought the title was Der Linderbaum but that is a COMPLETELY different song of course.
And I remembered the lyrics for the entire verse without any online guidance so I am
assuming it was a poem that music was composed to on more than one occasion.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

peachydragon said:


> The one I am looking for is not the one entitled "lied".


"Lied" seems to be the title of Friedrich Leopold von Stolberg's poem, so musical versions are likely to use the same name.

Just to be sure: Carl Friedrich Emanuel Bach's version is precisely _not_ the version you're looking for, correct?

Just for fun, I did some googling and found this version (what you can't find in the Internet):http://s2w.hbz-nrw.de/llb/content/pageview/1042584​
by a gentleman named A. H. Groene, 1788, from Detmold. It is in 3/4 time and (I think) c-minor.


----------



## peachydragon (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for postong Ebab. The one linked is the wrong one.  the version by Emmanuel Bach might actually be exactly what I want. I vaguely remember the name Bach attached to the song. I researched it but found no sheet music.


----------

